# Commencal Meta Power Ride Reports



## PurpleMtnSlayer (Jun 11, 2015)

These bikes have been available for awhile now but there doesn’t seem to be much feedback from real riders. I’m hoping to demo one before commencal moves out of CA. For those of you interested you can borrow one from the factory. They’re in Carlsbad, CA for a couple more weeks before transferring operations to Dever, CO. Anyone with experience please post your thoughts. Thanks.


----------



## motone82 (Feb 28, 2010)

I have one and I love it. Feels like a regular bike. Feels more natural than any other e bike I demoed. I really do love it. Doesn't look as cool as a regular bike IMO.


----------

